

Why Dropbox employees are goofing around on company time - theandrewbailey
http://www.theverge.com/2014/7/24/5930927/why-dropbox-gives-its-employees-a-week-to-do-whatever-they-want

======
forgottenpass
If the question doesn't already answer itself, the first pull quote kills any
doubt: "Dropbox wants to keep its image as a Silicon Valley playground."

...and because they invited The Verge inside to write this fluff piece, you
can be 100% sure they no longer are.

